# Custom front bumper flare set



## CBtsi33 (Aug 31, 2016)

I have a base Tiguan but I love so much the R-line styling so I've just started a new project. It's still under development. 
As a starting point, I used the oem R-line front grilles which I trimmed. I still have a lot of work to do but I think that I'm on the right path.

Teaser:


----------



## B4VR6Passat (Jul 5, 2013)

I was thinking of doing the same thing! Do you plan on painting them to match the trim?

Also, are these brand new parts or used? Can’t wait to see the final setup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Those center grills look like they came off European Tiguan? Did you order them from Europe?
I once looked into this retrofit as I'm not a big fan of the "offroad" bumper they put on NAR Tiguans. However shipping cost made this project very expensive.


----------



## CBtsi33 (Aug 31, 2016)

B4VR6Passat said:


> I was thinking of doing the same thing! Do you plan on painting them to match the trim?
> 
> Also, are these brand new parts or used? Can’t wait to see the final setup.
> 
> ...


Yes I plan on painting them to match the textured black trims. These were brand new parts (5 parts) from Cars245.com


----------



## CBtsi33 (Aug 31, 2016)

OEMplusCC said:


> Those center grills look like they came off European Tiguan? Did you order them from Europe?
> I once looked into this retrofit as I'm not a big fan of the "offroad" bumper they put on NAR Tiguans. However shipping cost made this project very expensive.


yes I swapped the center lower grills and bottom fog trims for the European ones. I ordered them from Ebay.fr. They were used parts (in good conditions) and the shipping was not surprisingly too expensive.
I hated also the "offroad" bumper on our Tiguans.


----------



## B4VR6Passat (Jul 5, 2013)

CBtsi33 said:


> Yes I plan on painting them to match the textured black trims. These were brand new parts (5 parts) from Cars245.com


Happen to have the part numbers? Thanks! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B4VR6Passat (Jul 5, 2013)

CBtsi33 said:


> yes I swapped the center lower grills and bottom fog trims for the European ones. I ordered them from Ebay.fr. They were used parts (in good conditions) and the shipping was not surprisingly too expensive.
> I hated also the "offroad" bumper on our Tiguans.


Were you able to do this without changing the front bumper out completely? I’ve tried looking for part numbers and I can only find the R line part numbers or the North American Off-road part numbers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiii (Apr 16, 2019)

Base model? Where did you get the headlight so pretty!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## B4VR6Passat (Jul 5, 2013)

Chiii said:


> Base model? Where did you get the headlight so pretty!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I know a lot of members on here have referenced this website, as they have done testing so the aftermarket headlights do not throw a code. 


 https://www.becautoparts.com/collections/headlights/products/2018-vw-tiguan-hid-led-headlights


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiii (Apr 16, 2019)

B4VR6Passat said:


> I know a lot of members on here have referenced this website, as they have done testing so the aftermarket headlights do not throw a code.
> 
> 
> https://www.becautoparts.com/collections/headlights/products/2018-vw-tiguan-hid-led-headlights
> ...


I placed an order! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CBtsi33 (Aug 31, 2016)

B4VR6Passat said:


> Were you able to do this without changing the front bumper out completely? I’ve tried looking for part numbers and I can only find the R line part numbers or the North American Off-road part numbers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I did this without changing the front bumper out completely.

R line grills : 

5NA853665D
5NA853665E
5NA853666D
5NA853666E

Lower valence:

5NA805903A
5NA853211A
5NA853212A


----------



## CBtsi33 (Aug 31, 2016)

Chiii said:


> Base model? Where did you get the headlight so pretty!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I have the BEC replica headlights, same as shown in the link above.


----------



## CBtsi33 (Aug 31, 2016)

in process...










job done!


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

Hmm, that lower valence looks tempting..

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## B4VR6Passat (Jul 5, 2013)

CBtsi33 said:


> in process...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks good! Are you happy with the results? I I wonder how it would look with the front lower valence/lip in the same textured black. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBtsi33 (Aug 31, 2016)

B4VR6Passat said:


> This looks good! Are you happy with the results? I I wonder how it would look with the front lower valence/lip in the same textured black.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes, I'm very happy with the results. Not 100% the R-line front bumper look but way better than the stock one. I may paint the valence/lip in textured black...not sure yet...


----------



## the wolf (Jul 4, 2001)

Where did you get the chrome r line eyebrow trim?


----------



## ustinov (May 14, 2018)

5NA* prefix in part number means the SWB (short wheel base) European trim, as the LWB (aka Allspace) specific numbers start with 5NN*.
If you really were able to fit those 5NA parts, it means there's no difference between SWB and LWB front bumper valences. Thank you OP!


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

looks great, exactly what I want to do with the front bumper! what is the part number for the grille above the chrome piece? the honeycomb piece with the parking sensor holes?


----------



## ustinov (May 14, 2018)

There're multiple variations of that item, here's what my investigation shows so far

*5NN 853 677 9B9* - comes with no sensor holes and no chrome trim (*9B9* means satin black color)
*5NN 853 671 9B9* - has two sensor holes and no chrome trim (pics here ebay . com / p / 23025025442)
*5NN 853 677 A* - also has two sensor holes and no chrome trim
*5NN 853 677 C* - has two sensor holes and chrome trim ready
*5NN 853 677 D* - has 3 sensor holes and also chrome trim ready


The chrome trim itself is *5NN 853 101 2ZZ*


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

ustinov said:


> There're multiple variations of that item, here's what my investigation shows so far
> 
> *5NN 853 677 9B9* - comes with no sensor holes and no chrome trim (*9B9* means satin black color)
> *5NN 853 671 9B9* - has two sensor holes and no chrome trim (pics here ebay . com / p / 23025025442)
> ...


are the part numbers you posted the same pieces as what the OP has? The NA Tiguan has an ugly "trapezoid" looking trim piece that I definitely want to get rid of.


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

Does anyone know the pet number for the lower gray piece at the base of the bumper? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

Kushdaiin said:


> Does anyone know the pet number for the lower gray piece at the base of the bumper?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks like its 5NA807532


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ustinov (May 14, 2018)

mattchow said:


> are the part numbers you posted the same pieces as what the OP has? The NA Tiguan has an ugly "trapezoid" looking trim piece that I definitely want to get rid of.


Yes, the difference is that *5NN* prefix stands for the Long Wheelbase Tiguan known as Allspace in Europe, but *5NA* is for the Short Wheelbase model, not available in Americas.

Basically, I took the numbers from the catalogue, but I verified them by googling images of the parts with clearly readable part numbers, to figure out the difference.


----------



## ustinov (May 14, 2018)

Kushdaiin said:


> Does anyone know the pet number for the lower gray piece at the base of the bumper?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's *5NN 807 532 YE4* for the Long Wheelbase Tiguan (the one we have here in Americas), but looks like *5NA 807 532 YE4* would also fit.


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

I’ve doing a lot of searching to try and come up with the parts for the “Street” bumper (VW terminology). My wife has an SEL-P with the surround view and finding the right piece with 2 sensor holes and the bracket for the camera has been nearly impossible. I think I’ve tracked it down to the following part number. 

5NN 853 677 G

Can anyone confirm this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Márcio Ossamu (Jul 16, 2021)

Kushdaiin said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you pass me the link for buy that parts


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

Has anyone just purchased the bottom bumper inserts to smooth out the look of the non r-line tiggy.


----------

